

A Haskell program that prints out a Perl program that prints out... - caustic
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2011_01_01_archive.html

======
bediger
Apparently these are called "ouroboros programs".
[http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-
with...](http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-
with-11-programming-languages/) (which serves an empty page to me right now)
used to have a period-11 cycle of programs. I wrote a period-3 program
(<http://www.stratigery.com/source.html#Ouroboros>).

------
seles
[http://golf.shinh.org/reveal.rb?Quine/shinh+%28C+C%2B%2B+Rub...](http://golf.shinh.org/reveal.rb?Quine/shinh+%28C+C%2B%2B+Ruby+Python+PHP+Perl%29_1194650418&rb)

Here is a 396 byte C program that prints a C++ program that prints a Ruby
program that prints a Python program that prints a PHP program that prints a
Perl program, that prints the original C program.

Coincidentally that program is the same in all languages :) it is a polygot.
This is definitely a much harder problem than just cycling through the
languages...

